# Graphic Card Locations In India



## padmakarcool (May 12, 2012)

Hi guys,

I have a slim computer and i want to buy a Sapphire HD6670 1GB GDDR5 low profile. But i do not seem to find it anywhere online which will ship to my house. My budget is of Rs7500 and i want it for this computer:

Dell Inspiron 545s (Slim)

Intel E7500 2.9 Ghz
Currently no good GPU
500GB HDD
3GB DDR3 RAM

For those who have not seen the graphic i want, it looks like this:
Sapphire Technology Web Site

*media.sapphiretech.com//images/prods/1352/11192-18_HD6670HM_1GBGDDR5_HDMI_DVI_VGA_PCIE_FBC_634574715491479856_600_600.jpg

I need help immideatly. Also, I WANT THE ADDRESS of the place where i can buy the card or atleast the website from where i can order it.


----------



## Darth Vader (May 12, 2012)

Sapphire Radeon HD 6670 1GB DDR5 Graphic Card | eBay


----------



## techiemaharaj (May 12, 2012)

SMC international
I bought the SAPPHIRE HD 6670 1 GB DDR5 for 5400 plus Free Shipping...Great Service by SMC...got it in 4 days...Nicely packed ! But this is not featured on their website...so you need to get in touch with them...
just make sure that the day when you are paying is a weekday..coz if its a weekend, they might take extra time to confirm your payment..

Sapphire HD 6670 1 GB DDR5 

*p.twimg.com/Ar-FrEACAAAN5qU.jpg

*p.twimg.com/Ar-G6QQCQAABgLV.jpg


----------



## padmakarcool (May 12, 2012)

techiemaharaj said:


> SMC international
> I bought the SAPPHIRE HD 6670 1 GB DDR5 for 5400 plus Free Shipping...Great Service by SMC...got it in 4 days...Nicely packed ! But this is not featured on their website...so you need to get in touch with them...
> just make sure that the day when you are paying is a weekday..coz if its a weekend, they might take extra time to confirm your payment..
> 
> ...




So basically, can i place an order for the low profile model also?

By the way, the GPU which you are showing is the full scale one, but i need a LOW PROFILE one.


----------



## coderunknown (May 13, 2012)

padmakarcool said:


> So basically, can i place an order for the low profile model also?



mail them. they usually have have low profile GPU but not sure if HD6670 or some specific GPU will be there.

there is also HD5670 dual fan edition low profile GPU. but again availability is an issue.


----------



## techiemaharaj (May 13, 2012)

^^thats the only way out...if going for smc, dont call on sunday.
You can also try primeabgb n check whether they have the low profile one or not.


----------



## topgear (May 14, 2012)

@ OP - see if this suits your requirements or not :

Flipkart: Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6570 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card: Graphics Card


----------



## coderunknown (May 15, 2012)

but 6570 is lot slower than HD6670. i have a feeling OP will end up getting this very card.


----------



## topgear (May 15, 2012)

^^ I know but this is the only low profile and most powerful gfx card currently available on the market - so Op don't has many options left.


----------



## Gudboy (May 16, 2012)

If you have a budget of 7500 then go with a more powerful card.


----------



## topgear (May 17, 2012)

but Op needs to get a LP card which is hard to find.


----------

